# Monte carlo planting



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking for tips on planting monte carlo. Considering tying it onto small stones and pushing into the subtrate. Is that the best method from experience??
Thanks

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

What substrate are you working with? Planting sprig by sprig with tweezers works. I had a sand cap in my tank so i laid my monte carlo horizontally under a thin layer of sand to keep it down and it took off. Its the carpet in my photo.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Ada aquasoil

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Tweezers and individual sprigs or maybe try to cover them laying sideways very lightly with the aquasoil, enough to hold down but not deeply buried. I laid mine sideways and covered it lightly. It rooted like mad and shot off.


----------



## jsankey88 (Nov 6, 2016)

I did very small clumps pushed into my substrate and that worked just as good. High co2 levels for the first few weeks seems to help too

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja_green (Jan 27, 2017)

I planted mine individually, took me ages with two tropical pots


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

KrypleBerry said:


> What substrate are you working with? Planting sprig by sprig with tweezers works. I had a sand cap in my tank so i laid my monte carlo horizontally under a thin layer of sand to keep it down and it took off. Its the carpet in my photo.


Love your tank.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

These are my tanks. 40ltr and 76 gallon
















Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Brian Rodgers said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> > What substrate are you working with? Planting sprig by sprig with tweezers works. I had a sand cap in my tank so i laid my monte carlo horizontally under a thin layer of sand to keep it down and it took off. Its the carpet in my photo.
> ...


Thanks, small tanks are a fun challenge. Thats the smallest tank Ive ever had.  
Im building a custom 75 gallon hi tech this fall because that little column dutch jungle is too cramped for everthing I would like to keep. Getting into buces now and my collection needs more space to grow. I love the blooms on them, they remind me of lillies and orchids.



Colin Wrexham said:


> These are my tanks. 40ltr and 76 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, are those rummy nose in there? I love rummys, and keep a school in my tank as well. Cant wait to have the space of a 75 to work in, more carpet, more buces, space for stems... haha pressureized co2?


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheers mate. Yes, blue neons and some rummys, guppies and shrimp. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Ninja_green said:


> I planted mine individually, took me ages with two tropical pots


Just found out how hard it is lol. Omg!!

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Just put a bunch of hydrocotyle japan in too. Cant wait for that to grow in too.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Lol yeah, it is a real pita but its worth it.


----------



## Ninja_green (Jan 27, 2017)

Colin Wrexham said:


> Just found out how hard it is lol. Omg!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


It is quite time consuming :grin2: The results are worth it though! Mine need trimming every other week now. Good luck withthe growth!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tweezers and the smallest sprigs you have the patience for.


----------

